# Branching Military Intelligence



## Ronnoc (Mar 30, 2013)

Here is a quick update from my Introduction post approx. a year ago to bring everyone up to speed on what I am trying to accomplish. I am currently in the MSII class in the Army ROTC program at NDSU, I am expected to receive a Scholarship offer in a few weeks and will be attending Leader's Training Course this summer at Ft. Knox, Kentucky to bring me up to speed for my MSIII year.

I am writing the knowledgeable members of this forum to gain some insight about the Military Intelligence realm of things, at the discretion of Marauder06.

I very much had the contagious itch of wanting to be a "cool guy shooter" for most of my life, and it was reinforced when I first stumbled upon the plethora of information about said "cool guy shooters" present on this website and various others. After reading for many hours, being in ROTC courses and participating in training exercises, I realized that there is much more open to me in the military than just being a shooter, even though I definitely am still entertaining the idea. I want to make sure I understand other options of branching to make sure I end up in the spot where I can be the most successful to the soldiers counting on me as an Officer, as well as the mission. Which brings me to Military Intelligence, I have read quite a bit on this forum, but I still do not have a great understanding of what happens after you get an MI commission, and how you select or are assigned to the different sects of MI. Any reading material suggestions that might deal with those topics, or what it is like being a Junior (Insert MI Sect here) Officer, would be much appreciated. I just hope to learn as much as I can, to make the most informed decision possible when the time comes.

Thank you,

V/R

SmithCO


----------



## Brill (Mar 31, 2013)

SmithCO said:


> ...I still do not have a great understanding of what happens after you get an MI commission...


 
Highly qualified already!


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 31, 2013)

Learn everything about PowerPoint, and amass an awesome clip art collection.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 31, 2013)

lindy said:


> Highly qualified already!


 
"hate"



SOWT said:


> Learn everything about PowerPoint, and amass an awesome clip art collection.


 
double "hate"


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 31, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> "hate"
> 
> 
> 
> double "hate"


But you didn't disagree


----------



## Mosque (Apr 6, 2013)

SOWT said:


> But you didn't disagree


 
I think you forgot about the excel games and demotivational pics.

I'm like a LVL 75 PPT ninja. Dont get me started on GE.

As for military intel, and being an officer in a military intel field, I know not. However. The most influential officer that I've experienced to date wasn't the guy who knew everything there is to know about being an intel officer, it was the guy who knew enough about people and how people work to be able to listen and learn from his enlsited cadre and take their experience and use that to guide his decisions. Also, best experiences have been with junior officers who take the time to sit in the back seat and learn before trying to implement policies and decisions. Theres plenty of time for that higher up in rank. Take the knowledge of the ones who have done it longer and use that as your foundation. Soak it up like a sponge. Really this applies to anywhere you go as an officer.

For reading, read about the middle east / southwest asia. Dont read "Three Cups of Tea" or "Stones into Schools"... That guy turned out to be a phony. Read Islamic Brotherhood: The Unmaking of Terrorists (good read, interesting / weird). Read about psychology and how people function (that part will help you in dealing with intel of the enemy, as well as dealing with your subordinates). Blink would be a good book to read in this regard. It actually touches on intelligence and MI, and how sometimes theres such a thing as "too much". When it comes to intel theres not much that you shouldn't read. You never know where information you pick up in a book will be useful or guide your decisions.

Also if you DO go intel, I recommend finding a "nerd niche". It sounds lame, but something that you can share and identify with other intel dudes is key. I work with dudes who paint miniatures, watch star trek, quote star wars, have lord of the rings tattoos, play DotA and WoW, Starcraft (original and new ones) and so much more. My "office" has giant 8-bit megaman wall stickers on it. And lee-enfields. Is that a pre-requisite? No. Does it fall into the "psychology" portion and being able to know your subordinates/co-workers? yea. (I fall under most of those categories that I listed btw. Not afraid to admit that)


----------



## Ronnoc (Apr 7, 2013)

Mosque said:


> I think you forgot about the excel games and demotivational pics.
> 
> I'm like a LVL 75 PPT ninja. Dont get me started on GE.
> 
> ...


 
Roger Mosque,

I appreciate your reply and the information you have shared. I see a reoccurring thread through the posts that give insight into how to be a "Good" Officer; and by "Good" Officer I mean an Officer that is successful in the eyes of his soldiers. Rather than successful in the climbing of the rank ladder. This is something I hope to implement in my future endeavors, given I earn the right to be in that position someday.

I have to say, I inhabit a few nerd niches every now and again, my girlfriend can definitely attest to that . I do realize the point you make by identifying with the soldiers you are serving with, as well as identifying with the enemy; I will definitely give these two some more thought.

Also, I am going to look into getting a copy of Islamic Brotherhood: The Unmaking of Terrorists, I am intrigued by your review of interesting/weird.

V/R

SmithCO


----------



## Mosque (Apr 7, 2013)

I guess after that the next question would be what branch? and then what INT? is there a long term goal you're seeking to accomplish by getting into intel? or does it sound cool cause of the "james bond" aspect? I promise its nothing like james bond. The recruiter got me with that one, but I was young and dumb and didn't know what was out there and even my brother who was an 0311 played up MI (funny how he talked me out of going 03XX, but still calls me a POG..).

As for the INTs, you'll meet a lot of cool cats if you go the CI / HUMINT route. Stone faced dudes that you're really never sure if they're telling the truth or not, or just messing with you.

For SIGINT.. well you're not a true master of your trade unless you "see the code" and "feel the code on the walls"... long story, and not really true, but there are some genius' in SIGINT that make me never want to delve further into that trade. Also theres no windows. and the higher you go, the deeper into the basement you're sent, until you know too much and you're not allowed to leave. ;) But the NSA food court is awesome. I've never felt more physically fit than while people watching in the food court at NSA. The SOF dudes here would be titans.


----------



## Ronnoc (Apr 8, 2013)

Mosque,

I am currently in the Army ROTC program and very much enjoy it. I have been planning on earning an Infantry commission and had that set in my sights for most my life as a long term goal. I really hadn't even thought about trying to do anything else until recently, and thought it would be ignorant to not at least learn about other branches.

When I first joined this community about a year ago, I started stumbling into more and more information about the Intelligence realm of things and that sparked my interest. At this point I am just trying to learn as much as I can about the Army Intelligence Community to see if that would be a better fit for me or not. Even after hours of reading, I still do not have a great understanding of what specific things each INT sect does; or let alone how to get into them as an O. I definitely am intrigued by the CI / HUMINT route, but I honestly do not know much about either. 

I am probably giving this more thought than I should be, as it is way off in the future and there is no guarantee I will be doing either.


----------



## pardus (Apr 8, 2013)

Since when do Officer's get to choose their MOS?


----------



## AWP (Apr 8, 2013)

pardus said:


> Since when do Officer's get to choose their MOS?


 
Dream sheet. The Guard is a little different, and I'm not sure about the Reserves, but the AD guys and gals put down their tope 3 or 10 or whatever. Take the Army, I'm sure the others are kind of the same, West Point receives X number of Infantry slots, ROTC receives Y Infantry slots, and OCS receives Z number of Infantry slots. That goes for all of the branches (Artillery, Aviation, Army, etc.). You go on an OML and I want to say (Marauder06, a little help here?) that Army ROTC has a national OML of some form.

I know, in a former lifetime a billion years ago, that some ROTC schools received more slots of a certain kind than others. For example, Jacksonville University for whatever reason, had something like 20-30% of its newly minted Ensigns go to pre-flight. This was 20 years ago, but we had a few prior enlisted who specifically chose JU because of that number. At one point in the late 90's, JU grads who were medically qualified were an almost lock into Naval Aviation because of the exodus of aviators during that period.

For the Guard, your OCS candidates find a unit willing to hold a slot for them. That typically happens about 1/2 to 2/3's of the way through OCS. The TAC Officers tell you to start looking and the schoolhouse has all of the unit S-1's listed. You reach out to them, they arrange interviews, whatever. Some of us knew where we were going so there wasn't even that, the schoolhouse and unit handled that behind the scenes.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 8, 2013)

pardus said:


> Since when do Officers get to choose their MOS?


 
One of the things you can do through commissioning sources now is to request specific branches for an additional service commitment.  I'm not sure of the exact way it works but it can be done.

And I think technically officers don't have MOSs (even though pretty much everyone, including me, uses it).  I think we have AOCs (areas of concentration).  So my AOC is 35D.  There are also identifiers like 35C, 35E, 35F, and 35G and I have most of those as well.  But when anyone asks what my "MOS" is, I just say 35D.


----------



## Ronnoc (Apr 8, 2013)

pardus said:


> Since when do Officer's get to choose their MOS?


 
On top of the explanations of Freefalling and Marauder06, we were told the only surefire way to get branched where you want, is to rank in the top 10% of the National OML. We are allowed to rank 3 choices (INF, MI etc.); the top 10% on the OML get their first choice, next 10-15% get one of the three, the next 50%? gets assigned by the needs of the army, then this is where I am not a fan of the ranking system, but the 10-20% after the middle 50% get their first choice. There is good reasoning behind this approach, but that doesn't mean I have to be a fan of it; as it causes a lot of uncertainty if you're in my shoes:whatever:. Also, like Marauder06 mentioned there are other options like additional service commitments, or picking where you are stationed rather than your job etc. that you can select from.

Your ranking on the National OML is based primarily on; GPA, PT, Performance at Advanced Camp and performance/participation in your ROTC program/extra curricular activities (Color Guard, Part-Time job, Criminal Justice Club etc. (There probably are a few other factors that I cannot recall at this time).

Needless to say I am striving for placement in the top 10%, which reflects my interest in learning about MI etc.


----------



## dirtmover (Apr 8, 2013)

Even then you still aren't locked in to what you want. One of my LTs explained it to me like this......they take a handful grads from the top, middle and the bottom for each job. They do this one to keep one branch from getting overloaded with "good" officers and the other branches getting stuck with the dirtbags. This in turn allow the cream to rise to the top so to speak and make the competitiveness for promotions more balanced.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 8, 2013)

That is absolutely correct.  Every branch needs good officers, but there is (or at least, was) a huge disparity between the number of "good" officers-to-be who wanted branches like aviation, infantry, and MI, and... some of the other branches.  It wouldn't be good for all of the potentially best commissionees to be overly-concentrated in a handful of branches while the others suffer.  It sucks that some top people get force-branched and lower performers get a "better" branch, but I think it better meets the needs of the Army.


----------



## AWP (Apr 9, 2013)

If you absolutely, positively want something like Intel, branch detail if you can. I know two guys who went that route. One went Intel, one went Signal; both were Infantry first....and both ended up at JSOC.


----------



## Brill (Apr 9, 2013)

Don't they all? It seems that the majority of CF intel guys used to work for (insert favorite color here).


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 9, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> If you absolutely, positively want something like Intel, branch detail if you can. I know two guys who went that route. One went Intel, one went Signal; both were Infantry first....and both ended up at JSOC.


 
I agree.  I think the branch detail program was very useful to me.  As I said to one of my Infantry friends from this site:  I'm very glad I spent four years in the Infantry.  And I'm very glad I'm not doing it anymore ."


----------



## Sampaguita (Apr 21, 2013)

SmithCO said:


> I definitely am intrigued by the CI / HUMINT route, but I honestly do not know much about either.


 
What is it exactly that intrigues you about going the CI/HUMINT route?  Do you know the difference between the two?  What is your ST score?  Can you get a clearance? If you have specific questions, that you can't find on a forum or online, you are probably better off going to an MI unit who can answer your questions one on one. 

When I got asked to join the IC, I sat down with each specialty and got the down and dirty.  There's definitely a difference between the two.  There's also a difference in jobs between being an officer and being enlisted. 

One thing I do agree on, is coming into the IC with a prior/different MOS.


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 22, 2013)

I can't say much about MI branch except for this: one of the best BN S-2's I ever worked with was a 2LT who was smart and well-read.  He didn't conjuncture, rumor, or just believe.  He analyzed and gave his assessments.  Key words: analysis, assessments.  The guys on the ground want to know those as soon as possible and by analyzing information correctly you can ensure accuracy, thus preventing what I call the "staff-commander spin-ex".  That is when they go bonkers over some BS report from S-2 that is single source, un-vetted, and unverified.

Also, force the reporting to come to you correctly.  A line of "an enemy attack is going to happen at an undetermined time at an undisclosed location" is not a good report.  I've seen that line get briefed in a daily BUB and it doesn't end well.  Ensure reports come to you in 5W format, SALT format, with as much information as possible so you can start calling to on-ground units to verify information.  If it is unverified, state so in your brief to the staff and commanders.  Let them know what units and agencies you passed the information on to.  Give him realistic and accurate analysis.  The final point: don't try to put an unconventional enemy into conventional "DOCTEMP" or "SITTEMP" boxes.  Instead, get with the on-ground units and look at sources of instability.  Where you find a source of instability, you'll find the enemy and you'll be able to analyze how that instability can be addressed.

Good luck with your endeavors.  Marauder06 is an excellent MI officer and good POC.  Mara, if I'm wrong on any of the above, let me know.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 22, 2013)

You're the person we're all here to support, brother; what you say you're expecting from us is what's "right."  And I completely agree with your post above.


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 22, 2013)

Sampaguita said:


> What is it exactly that intrigues you about going the CI/HUMINT route?  Do you know the difference between the two?  What is your ST score?  Can you get a clearance? If you have specific questions, that you can't find on a forum or online, you are probably better off going to an MI unit who can answer your questions one on one.
> 
> When I got asked to join the IC, I sat down with each specialty and got the down and dirty.  There's definitely a difference between the two.  There's also a difference in jobs between being an officer and being enlisted.
> 
> One thing I do agree on, is coming into the IC with a prior/different MOS.



Ma'am, 
Would you mind getting vetted, before you answer anymore question? It allows new people to the forum know that some idiot is not answering there question but someone that knows there shit.

Regards,
PB


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 22, 2013)

Sampaguita said:


> What is it exactly that intrigues you about going the CI/HUMINT route? Do you know the difference between the two? What is your ST score? Can you get a clearance? If you have specific questions, that you can't find on a forum or online, you are probably better off going to an MI unit who can answer your questions one on one.
> 
> When I got asked to join the IC, I sat down with each specialty and got the down and dirty. There's definitely a difference between the two. There's also a difference in jobs between being an officer and being enlisted.
> 
> One thing I do agree on, is coming into the IC with a prior/different MOS.


 


Polar Bear said:


> Ma'am,
> Would you mind getting vetted, before you answer anymore question? It allows new people to the forum know that some idiot is not answering there question but someone that knows there shit.
> 
> Regards,
> PB


 
I agree with PB.  For the record, I don't have a problem with anything you wrote.  And while we can't force you to get vetted, at the same time we can't allow you to dispense wisdom as an expert in a certain field if we haven't done due diligence to ensure you're qualified to do so.  There's a vetting tab at the top of the page, we can handle things quickly and discretely if you're interested.  Thanks.

-mara


----------



## Sampaguita (Apr 22, 2013)

Polar Bear said:


> Ma'am,
> Would you mind getting vetted, before you answer anymore question? It allows new people to the forum know that some idiot is not answering there question but someone that knows there shit.
> 
> Regards,
> PB


 
Not a problem gentlemen.  Will do.  

Please don't ma'am me... makes me feel old. 

Give me a sec...


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 22, 2013)

Sampaguita said:


> Not a problem gentlemen.  Will do.
> 
> Please don't ma'am me... makes me feel old.
> 
> Give me a sec...


Is Miss better? I am 10 years older than you if it makes you feel better


----------



## Ronnoc (Apr 22, 2013)

Sampaguita said:


> What is it exactly that intrigues you about going the CI/HUMINT route? Do you know the difference between the two? What is your ST score? Can you get a clearance? If you have specific questions, that you can't find on a forum or online, you are probably better off going to an MI unit who can answer your questions one on one.
> 
> When I got asked to join the IC, I sat down with each specialty and got the down and dirty. There's definitely a difference between the two. There's also a difference in jobs between being an officer and being enlisted.
> 
> One thing I do agree on, is coming into the IC with a prior/different MOS.


Sampaguita,

As you could imagine, I am envisioning the investigation/collection aspects of the two routes. From what I have found in MOS descriptions and a few other sources, I could not honestly say I know enough to separate the different qualities and mission specifics goals of each (CI/HUMINT).

I apologize as I am not sure what "ST score" refers too; if you are referring to the ASVAB I have not taken it, and don't believe I ever will unless deciding to enlist. I imagine I would be able to get a clearance, as I have a clean record and multiple members in my family have TS clearances as well. I have not thought about seeking out an intelligence unit to date, but it definitely seems like the obvious thing to do now that it is in the open; however I am kind of in the middle-of-nowhereville upper midwest. I will be in Ft. Knox, KY this summer and I am sure I could find some interesting people to talk to there.

V/R

-SmithCO


----------



## Ronnoc (Apr 22, 2013)

Viper1 said:


> I can't say much about MI branch except for this: one of the best BN S-2's I ever worked with was a 2LT who was smart and well-read. He didn't conjuncture, rumor, or just believe. He analyzed and gave his assessments. Key words: analysis, assessments. The guys on the ground want to know those as soon as possible and by analyzing information correctly you can ensure accuracy, thus preventing what I call the "staff-commander spin-ex". That is when they go bonkers over some BS report from S-2 that is single source, un-vetted, and unverified.
> 
> Also, force the reporting to come to you correctly. A line of "an enemy attack is going to happen at an undetermined time at an undisclosed location" is not a good report. I've seen that line get briefed in a daily BUB and it doesn't end well. Ensure reports come to you in 5W format, SALT format, with as much information as possible so you can start calling to on-ground units to verify information. If it is unverified, state so in your brief to the staff and commanders. Let them know what units and agencies you passed the information on to. Give him realistic and accurate analysis. The final point: don't try to put an unconventional enemy into conventional "DOCTEMP" or "SITTEMP" boxes. Instead, get with the on-ground units and look at sources of instability. Where you find a source of instability, you'll find the enemy and you'll be able to analyze how that instability can be addressed.
> 
> Good luck with your endeavors. Marauder06 is an excellent MI officer and good POC. Mara, if I'm wrong on any of the above, let me know.


Viper1,

Firstly, thank you for taking the time to reply to my thread; as well as everyone else, I greatly appreciate your responses.

Reading about your side/view of the intelligence realm definitely makes me feel the branch-detail program might be the most beneficial. It seems knowing how intelligence will be used in the field, prior to relaying intelligence to field units would give me the two fold view of the operation.

Your post is definitely informative and I have taken a lot away from it. I also believe a lot of it is over-my-head at this time; and feel I will gain additional insight from it in the future.

Thank you again,

V/R

-Smith


----------



## dirtmover (Apr 22, 2013)

SmithCo are you by chance currently going to NDSU?:-"


----------



## Ronnoc (Apr 22, 2013)

dirtmover said:


> SmithCo are you by chance currently going to NDSU?:-"


Roger that.


----------



## pardus (Apr 23, 2013)

SmithCO said:


> I apologize as I am not sure what "ST score" refers too; if you are referring to the ASVAB I have not taken it, and don't believe I ever will unless deciding to enlist.


 
Go to a local recruiter and ask to do a practice ASVAB. It will at least give you a ball park idea of where you sit. 
There are also ASVAB study guides to help you.

IIRC you need a 110 on all portions to be eligible for all MOS's.


----------



## dirtmover (Apr 23, 2013)

Well over on the other side of the river(if you can still get over it lol) at MSUM my little bro is a commissioned officer(NG for now), though not branch qualifed yet, you can pm me and I will get you in touch with him.  I will be up that way once the flood waters go down.


----------



## Ronnoc (Apr 23, 2013)

dirtmover said:


> Well over on the other side of the river(if you can still get over it lol) at MSUM my little bro is a commissioned officer(NG for now), though not branch qualifed yet, you can pm me and I will get you in touch with him. I will be up that way once the flood waters go down.


Very interesting! PM Sent.


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 23, 2013)

SmithCO said:


> Firstly, thank you for taking the time to reply to my thread; as well as everyone else, I greatly appreciate your responses.
> 
> Reading about your side/view of the intelligence realm definitely makes me feel the branch-detail program might be the most beneficial. It seems knowing how intelligence will be used in the field, prior to relaying intelligence to field units would give me the two fold view of the operation.
> 
> Your post is definitely informative and I have taken a lot away from it. I also believe a lot of it is over-my-head at this time; and feel I will gain additional insight from it in the future.


 
Yeah, I probably went a bit overboard on terms.  I've seen good MI officers, branch detailed and non-branch detailed.  Good luck!


----------



## Sampaguita (Apr 23, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> I agree with PB. For the record, I don't have a problem with anything you wrote. And while we can't force you to get vetted, at the same time we can't allow you to dispense wisdom as an expert in a certain field if we haven't done due diligence to ensure you're qualified to do so. There's a vetting tab at the top of the page, we can handle things quickly and discretely if you're interested. Thanks.
> 
> -mara


 


Polar Bear said:


> Ma'am,
> Would you mind getting vetted, before you answer anymore question? It allows new people to the forum know that some idiot is not answering there question but someone that knows there shit.
> 
> Regards,
> PB


 
Gentlemen... you should have something in your vetting inbox.  If you need additional information or want me to provide anything else, please let me know.


----------



## Sampaguita (Apr 23, 2013)

Polar Bear said:


> Is Miss better? I am 10 years older than you if it makes you feel better


 No it's really fine.  I keep forgetting I am getting older... but I feel sooo young!


----------



## moobob (Apr 23, 2013)

Honestly, I'd say 90% of MI officers are in a state of shock about how they aren't and will never get to do anything "cool" from the ranks of 2LT to CPT. By MAJ they finally acknowledge it, or a select few find a cool job. Most MI officers are basically staff officers from day one.

It really sucks when you have to work with/for the ones that resent the fact they don't get to do any "cool" stuff.

It's different than, say, an Infantry officer. They at least get to reminisce about when they were a PL and got the hang out with the troops.


----------



## Sampaguita (Apr 24, 2013)

SmithCO said:


> I apologize as I am not sure what "ST score" refers too; if you are referring to the ASVAB I have not taken it, and don't believe I ever will unless deciding to enlist.


 
SmithCO... ST stands for Skilled Technical.  There are a couple of sites online where you can do a practice ASVAB.  The one that I have used and has been successful in the past was http://www.nelnetsolutions.com/testprep/quiz.asp?id=1180&sponsor=1&path=ce.pft.asvab.  When I was at Fort Benning, the testing examiner gave me a general user name and password... I'll see if I can find it and provide it for you.  I got a GT and ST score of 121.  The Peterson ASVAB guide was really good.

Another you can try that was recommended is http://www.4tests.com/exams/examdetail.asp?eid=67.  (Caveat... I haven't tried this, but was told it was helpful).

Taking the ASVAB would be the first step to see what you are qualified for.

Good luck.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 24, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> I agree with PB. For the record, I don't have a problem with anything you wrote. And while we can't force you to get vetted, at the same time we can't allow you to dispense wisdom as an expert in a certain field if we haven't done due diligence to ensure you're qualified to do so. There's a vetting tab at the top of the page, we can handle things quickly and discretely if you're interested. Thanks.
> 
> -mara


 
All:  As you can see from her new VER MIL tags, Sampaguita's intel creds checked out.


----------



## Ronnoc (Apr 24, 2013)

Sampaguita said:


> SmithCO... ST stands for Skilled Technical. There are a couple of sites online where you can do a practice ASVAB. The one that I have used and has been successful in the past was http://www.nelnetsolutions.com/testprep/quiz.asp?id=1180&sponsor=1&path=ce.pft.asvab. When I was at Fort Benning, the testing examiner gave me a general user name and password... I'll see if I can find it and provide it for you. I got a GT and ST score of 121. The Peterson ASVAB guide was really good.
> 
> Another you can try that was recommended is http://www.4tests.com/exams/examdetail.asp?eid=67. (Caveat... I haven't tried this, but was told it was helpful).
> 
> ...


Sampaguita,

I am kind of confused, are Officers mandated to have a certain GT/ST score requirement before joining the IC?

V/R

-Smith


----------



## Sampaguita (Apr 25, 2013)

SmithCO said:


> Sampaguita,
> 
> I am kind of confused, are Officers mandated to have a certain GT/ST score requirement before joining the IC?
> 
> ...


 
Smith.... good follow up question  

No you do not.  I've been enlisted my whole career.  I would stay a squad leader for as long as I can if they let me.  Most of the officers I worked with and respected were all enlisted before commissioning.  Depending on what you want to do... be the chief or the indian... the jobs are completely different.  Most of the MI officers I worked with were staffers in a typical army unit... attending meetings, powerpoint rangers, briefers, or the S2.  I wouldn't discount going the enlisted side.  I may be a little biased.  Talk to an enlisted active duty soldier (hopefully not a douche) in the branch you want to join (ie. Infantry?) that can tell you about their own experiences as the backbone of the Army. 

What are your expectations as your daily duties in the branch you're interested in, if you were to pursue going the officer or enlisted side?  Maybe going officer is more suitable for you... or maybe enlisted is the way to go.   You should consider the enlisted side, only if you are willing to work for a living.


----------



## Sampaguita (Apr 25, 2013)

SmithCO said:


> Sampaguita,
> 
> I am kind of confused, are Officers mandated to have a certain GT/ST score requirement before joining the IC?
> 
> ...


 
Smith... I know you're pursuing the officer side... I'm just trying to get you to think about the enlisted side...


----------



## moobob (Apr 25, 2013)

If you're interested in doing active duty intel for the Army, I'd recommend enlisting and becoming a Warrant Officer at your earliest opportunity. You can really get the best of both worlds going that route (officer and enlisted).

If you're interested in using Army intel as a stepping stone to the federal government side, stick with the officer route. If you're interested in being an officer and all that entails, then stick with it. I'd give a long, hard look at other branches though. We need good MI officers, but I think my previous post is fairly accurate. It takes a lot of maturity to see the big picture. Maturity a lot of young guys/gals lack.


----------



## Salt USMC (Apr 26, 2013)

On that note: Can PS enlisted from another branch with intel experience come directly into the Army or NG as a 350F?


----------



## Sampaguita (Apr 26, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


> On that note: Can PS enlisted from another branch with intel experience come directly into the Army or NG as a 350F?


 
No.  You will have to come in as enlisted and put in a WO packet.  Normal process. There are no guarantees.


----------



## Ronnoc (May 4, 2013)

Sampaguita said:


> Smith.... good follow up question
> 
> No you do not. I've been enlisted my whole career. I would stay a squad leader for as long as I can if they let me. Most of the officers I worked with and respected were all enlisted before commissioning. Depending on what you want to do... be the chief or the indian... the jobs are completely different. Most of the MI officers I worked with were staffers in a typical army unit... attending meetings, powerpoint rangers, briefers, or the S2. I wouldn't discount going the enlisted side. I may be a little biased. Talk to an enlisted active duty soldier (hopefully not a douche) in the branch you want to join (ie. Infantry?) that can tell you about their own experiences as the backbone of the Army.
> 
> What are your expectations as your daily duties in the branch you're interested in, if you were to pursue going the officer or enlisted side? Maybe going officer is more suitable for you... or maybe enlisted is the way to go.  You should consider the enlisted side, only if you are willing to work for a living.


Sampaguita,

I mean this in as humble terms as I can relay across a test message, but for the time being I am going continue on the goal of earning a commission, as I see it fitting for me at this time. Pondering about different branches is all the distraction my mind needs for the time being. I have my 10m goal set of obtaining an AD Scholarship, before going to LTC this summer, which will hopefully enable me to earn an ABN slot (I realize this is nothing "High-Speed" compared to the wealth of experience on this forum; but for me it doesn't get any better than thinking I get to fall out of airplanes. )

I am enjoying the ROTC program thus far, and am seeing the Branch Detail program as something that would fulfill all of my aspirations at this time. Should that change for whatever reason, I know just the place to come to re-educate and set myself up for success in an enlisted career, of course at the discretion of those who have BTDT lending me their advice/opinions.

Thank you,

V/R

-Smith


----------



## Ronnoc (May 6, 2013)

I wasn't sure if this was important enough for the SITREP thread, so I thought I would share it here quick as it somewhat pertains to my original post.

I was offered a 2.5 year Army Active Duty Scholarship today and needless to say I accepted. This feels like my first real step towards achieving my goal of Commissioning into the U.S. Army. I would like to thank all of the members of this forum for lending their time and knowledge to people such as myself, who aspire to serve their country as all of you have; the information I have gained from your insights is invaluable.

V/R

-Smith


----------



## Teufel (May 6, 2013)

Are you a junior?  How far are you through ROTC?


----------



## Ronnoc (May 6, 2013)

Teufel said:


> Are you a junior? How far are you through ROTC?


Teufel,

I am just finishing up my Sophomore MSII year (this is my first semester in the program), and will be enrolled in the Junior MSIII program upon completion of LTC this summer.

V/R

-Smith


----------



## Teufel (May 7, 2013)

Best of luck!  We called that 2 for 7.  2 years more of school for a 7 year commitment.


----------



## Poetic_Mind (May 13, 2013)

pardus said:


> Since when do Officer's get to choose their MOS?


 
It's not MOS, but as far as branch goes,I technically got to choose my branch. TWO to be exact! My top two were MI and FA. Branched MI and got detailed to FA, so...there! I kinda got to choose Pardus :) 

I absolutely cannot say anything about MI as I have ZERO qualification in that branch, but what I can say is as a cadet looking to branch, I would look heavily into the branch detail program. There is a discussion from earlier in this part of the forum when I was in a similar position as you when I was a cadet a little over a year ago in my MSIII year. The guys here gave great advice! Refer to it to see that side of choosing MI.

Cheers and good luck on whatever you decide/the Army decides for you to do! ;)

PM


----------



## pardus (May 13, 2013)

Poetic_Mind said:


> It's not MOS, but as far as branch goes,I technically got to choose my branch. TWO to be exact! My top two were MI and FA. Branched MI and got detailed to FA, so...there! I kinda got to choose Pardus :)
> 
> I absolutely cannot say anything about MI as I have ZERO qualification in that branch, but what I can say is as a cadet looking to branch, I would look heavily into the branch detail program. There is a discussion from earlier in this part of the forum when I was in a similar position as you when I was a cadet a little over a year ago in my MSIII year. The guys here gave great advice! Refer to it to see that side of choosing MI.
> 
> ...


 
I hope you're not thinking I want to become an Officer! I will KILL YOU IN THE FACE! 



lol


----------



## Swill (Jun 9, 2013)

Good thread. Free hit on something I feel strongly about. The best MI Officers I know have experience in another branch. They were either branch detailed or originally MFE and then made the permanent switch. They can naturally talk commander and have practical experience that helps shape how they view the environment.

Also would like to reinforce Viper's points. No one cares what MI Officers "think." Your branch doesn't mean you are actually smarter. At my last job I was always the dumbest guy in the room; a room that often contained my enlisted analysts. Customers care about your analysis and analysis is work. If you are giving answers and don't have work behind it to back it up, well, best of luck in that briefing you didn't prepare for.


----------

